# Mileage question



## oneanother3993 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sometimes I go on long road trips for family purposes (Chicago area to mid-Missouri.) I go online with Uber with a specified destination of where I'm going. Is the mileage in question tax-deductible or not?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

If you fully intend to accept requests, and you are eligible to do so along your route, it seems reasonable to count it as business travel.

However, if your primary purpose for the travel is personal, and you don't actually complete any rides along the way, I would not count it.

Bottom line: Use common sense, and don't try to game the system (not that I am saying that's what you are doing).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oneanother3993 said:


> Sometimes I go on long road trips for family purposes (Chicago area to mid-Missouri.) I go online with Uber with a specified destination of where I'm going. Is the mileage in question tax-deductible or not?


Does Uber allow you to drive in those areas ?

I can only drive in 3 cities with Uber.

Once I get out of the area where I am allowed to work,it no longer counts.

Even if my app. Is on.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No matter where you are and take a trip, it's Mileage x 2 and you will be safe.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The IRS wants a contemporaneous mileage record. If you can back up the mileage claim with a record of earnings for that same time period, you should be okay. OTOH, if you are audited, would you be able to look the IRS agent in the eye and convince them that you were driving that long distance simply trolling for Uber riders, but nobody pinged you?


----------

